# Ammonia!



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, so I noticed the female guppy I got a week ago was lookin pretty big so I set up a 2g tank with water from my 26g and gravel and a decor from the 10g. Since i took water out of the 26g i conditioned some new water left it for an hour and then dumped it in. Prior to the new water the tank water was fine. now my ammonia is .25, Nitrate and Nitrite 0. (I tested it an hour after i put in the new water.) 2 of my male guppies are on the bottom hiding in the ludawiga just sitting there. I don't know what to do. I tested my tap water and it has 1-2ppm of ammonia. Should i put in the zeolite crystals for my filter? they are to get rid of ammonia. Or should i use ammonia lock, orrr should i just leave it and retest in the morning?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the tank is cycled it should go away within a day or two.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

retest later. Also if you have live plants they will help greatly. they thrive on ammonia and nitrates. as Jr said it should even it self out if it's established already.



> If the tank is cycled it should go away within a day or two.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Just tested my water, my ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are all 0, which still makes no sense. Also, One male guppy is MIA and the other was on the bottom breathing very heavy with a hunch back ( his back end is sagging and looks like a bit of a bump mid way right under his upper fin). Not sure what is going on. I moved the male to what was going to be a tiny breeding tank, but now it is a quarantine tank. My guess is he will be gone by late afternoon. It is so odd since everyone was perfectly fine until i added water.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> Just tested my water, my ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are all 0, which still makes no sense. Also, One male guppy is MIA and the other was on the bottom breathing very heavy with a hunch back ( his back end is sagging and looks like a bit of a bump mid way right under his upper fin). Not sure what is going on. I moved the male to what was going to be a tiny breeding tank, but now it is a quarantine tank. My guess is he will be gone by late afternoon. It is so odd since everyone was perfectly fine until i added water.


My guess is you saw a little bump in ammonia, and shortly after the bacteria converted it to nitrite, then to nitrate, and finally the plants consumed the nitrate reducing it to 0. 

As for the guppy, sometimes a fish can have a disease, or be a carrier, and when they stress for some reason, the disease can start to grow. I'd guess he was going to come down with this sooner or later, and the minor stress of a water change brought it out.

Good luck... I need a QT. I'm feeling the hurt of that right now.


----------

